# Should I stay or should I go? (US v UK)



## expatSpark (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd like to hear other people's thoughts on this, ideally from those that have lived in both countries.

I am in NYC and can apply for a greencard in Nov (am on an L1A). However I'm not sure I want to settle down here. There are things I miss about the UK and things I love about the US.

So I'd like people's opinion on the following: Assuming you could take your friends and family with you so that you wouldn't miss them, which country would you choose to settle down in?
If it helps I'm in my 30s, male, and unmarried,l. Also I don't want to get the greencard then go back to the uk as whatever I do next I want to settle down in the place.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Frankly, it depends on which country you could maintain your career in. If you were to return to the UK, would you be able to keep your employer? Or would you have to start looking for work all over again? Not to mention re-establishing your credit and insurance histories and making sure that your retirement plan funding is up to date.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## expatSpark (Jul 4, 2014)

By and large both countries are equal for my job prospects. There are lots of factors to consider regarding jobs, friends, family, but after thinking through it all I've realized it all comes down to which country is nicer to live in. I find Americans to be friendlier than Brits for example. But I miss the compactness of the UK. I like the US weather but dislike the public transport.

But I don't want to list all my thoughts on the matter as I'm not looking for people to tell me what I should do. Rather I'd like to know what others would do if they were in a similar situation and why.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you mean your employer can file for your green card if they so choose ... you cannot ..


----------



## expatSpark (Jul 4, 2014)

Correct. But It's pretty much certain they would.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As Davis already mentioned - the decision Green Card filing is not yours. It may also take a couple of years.

One thing I do not understand about a lot of posters - what is the deal with public transportation?


----------



## expatSpark (Jul 4, 2014)

L1A to Greencard or at least Permanent resident status is a lot quicker I believe but I don't see how that relates to the question. Question is would you stay on in the US or head back in thus situation and why.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

expatSpark said:


> L1A to Greencard or at least Permanent resident status is a lot quicker I believe but I don't see how that relates to the question. Question is would you stay on in the US or head back in thus situation and why.


My take on the matter is that getting your Green card gives you the option of staying on in the US, if you decide to do so.

In other words getting the Green card gives you the best of both worlds. If your L1A is not renewed for any reason you don't have the choice but to move back to the UK.

Don't think asking on this forum is going to provide you with the answer as to whether you go or stay - so many people, so many situations and circumstances, who's to say any of which relate to your own position.

You've got pros and cons for both countries - in the end only you can make the decision for you.


----------



## expatSpark (Jul 4, 2014)

Sure. As previously stated I'm not too fussed about having the option as I feel I'm too old and just want to pick a country now and be done with it. And I was thinking if I heard what other people would choose to do in this situation I'd get another point if reference to inform my own views. For eg. if nobody else mentions "weather" as an important factor I would reassess whether I am over - hyping in my own mind how bad the uk weather is. Anyway not to worry. Appreciate you guys all trying to provide input on the matter.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

expatSpark said:


> Sure. As previously stated I'm not too fussed about having the option as I feel I'm too old and just want to pick a country now and be done with it. And I was thinking if I heard what other people would choose to do in this situation I'd get another point if reference to inform my own views. For eg. if nobody else mentions "weather" as an important factor I would reassess whether I am over - hyping in my own mind how bad the uk weather is. Anyway not to worry. Appreciate you guys all trying to provide input on the matter.


Too old !!!!!! You are only in your 30's! I moved to the US when I was 50. Wanting to "settle down" in one country when you are so young is hugely restricting, in my mind, as to opportunities that might come up.

Get the Green card, see how you current job goes for a couple more years then review the situation.


----------



## expatSpark (Jul 4, 2014)

Haha thanks. I'm glad you think it's young but I'm looking to meet someone and have a family. It would be much harder to do that aged 50. And meeting someone in the country I want to settle down in would make life infinitely easier. But thanks for your input.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You want input on weather

WA - It rained once a day which was perfect for my skin. We had not planned on a vulcano erupting

DC - Nice hot and humid in summer, public transportation is an experience with most ladies carrying their pumps in pretty bags. Eau de woof to say the least. Had a hurricane. Had a blizzard.

VA MD - pretty much along the lines of DC, take a bite of air when you step out of AC in the summer

Georgia - It depends, rather,das ant year round in the mountains. Otherwise rather mixed - snow storms, heat waves.

Texas - The frigid winters were a surprise for me. Three digits for weeks and two digits minus in winter in DFW, throw in a couple of tornados for fun and entertainment.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Expatspark I sent you a private message.


----------

